# price per bag of calcium chloride ice melt



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

What price point should i be able to be around for 50lb bagged ca chlroide? Have only been able to come up with a few places and best ive seen is $16.74 per 50lb peladow. I think thats kinda high though, what brands offer better price point in bulk and do as good a job?


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

We use a calcium product called Qik-Joe about 15.49 per bag by the pallet. It's produced in NE Pa so it may be available near you.


----------



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

Is it a blend or all CA chl?


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

All calcium


----------



## Jet Stream (Sep 6, 2014)

*Want a truckload (882 bags) delivered to you?*

If so, message me your delivery zip and I will send you a quote. Thanks!
Susan Cromer, VP of Sales, Jet Stream Fuels;ussmileyflag [email protected] 786-566-0195


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

High? $16.74! Down here in Delaware it's $19-$20 for individual 50# bags and $18, maybe $17 for a pallet.

Michael


----------



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

Im looking for a pallet maybe 2 if price is killer


----------



## Jet Stream (Sep 6, 2014)

I can beat that price by a long shot if you want a truck load (882 bags) Message me with your delivery zip if you want an exact quote. Thanks! Susan [email protected] cell 786-566-0195


----------



## toyotaboy (Sep 23, 2011)

i agree with cowbowslc de it's $18-$20 a bag near us. would like to find it for $15 a bag like four diamond said but me personally i don't need a whole skid of it. the past couple years prices just seemed to go up on salt. maybe with the slow start to winter next year prices will drop haha


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

wrong time of year to buy...come april the warehouses will be full from an easy winter...


----------



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

I contacted back in august for the pricing


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Find a manufacture in your area and see if they will sell you sweepings/scrap. From experience, it can be hard to get, but make friends with the person at the front desk and get on the list of those who want it. I can buy a skid for about the same as some are paying for regular old rock salt. Again, it can be hard to get, so stock up if they will sell it to you...


----------



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

I can get Qik Joe here in Virginia for 10 bucks a bag 50lb if I buy pallet.


----------



## toyotaboy (Sep 23, 2011)

like $7-$10 a bag will get you rock salt for a 50 lb bag maybe $12-$15 for a blend of calcium,magnesium and rock salt. like mentioned earlier might have to buy some at the end of the season to save $$ and be ready for next year.


----------



## artisanoutdoors (Nov 8, 2015)

calcium chloride(peladow) here is 14.26 and mag chloride is 14.30


----------



## toyotaboy (Sep 23, 2011)

what store is it maybe there is one by me and where is here located at if you don't mind me asking


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

artisanoutdoors;2094870 said:


> calcium chloride(peladow) here is 14.26 and mag chloride is 14.30


where is here, and like asked what supplier


----------



## artisanoutdoors (Nov 8, 2015)

Nebraska Turf in Omaha


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

toyotaboy;2095167 said:


> what store is it maybe there is one by me and where is here located at if you don't mind me asking


might try calling slack chemical, think they service you state

didnt get a price list from them this year


----------



## SynaTek Solutions (Jan 25, 2016)

I have Calcium Flake, Pellets, Power melt 96 and Pelladow
Imported Calcium Flake 50Lb $12.10
Imported Calcium Pellets 50Lb $13.10
Power Melt 96 50Lb $13.85
Pelladow 50 $14.95
All prices are truck load quantity 
For all in delivered prices please call 814-404-7341 or 888-408-5433 x116 
[email protected]

www.synatekicemelt.com


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

SynaTek Solutions;2106523 said:


> I have Calcium Flake, Pellets, Power melt 96 and Pelladow
> Imported Calcium Flake 50Lb $12.10
> Imported Calcium Pellets 50Lb $13.10
> Power Melt 96 50Lb $13.85
> ...


Or you can get this same stuff at Chem equip labs Marcus hook, pa 
Pellets are like 11.75 p 50# bag


----------



## SynaTek Solutions (Jan 25, 2016)

If CEL can deliver them to New England for $11.75 a bag for pellets then that is a good price. Supply at all Eastern Ports are strong currently. A few more storms and that might change and the Calcium price might start increasing. Flake supply is really strong. Best of luck!


----------

